# hey all ;). Emergency 4 unter linux.

## Strump

Hey all, 

ich wollte fragen ob man Emergency 4 unter linux (kde Desktop) installieren kann ?.

Bitte schnelle anttwort, und danke im vorraus.

----------

## yngwin

Als je snel antwoord wilt, dan kun je je bericht beter in het juiste forum plaatsen. :p

----------

## Strump

 *yngwin wrote:*   

> Als je snel antwoord wilt, dan kun je je bericht beter in het juiste forum plaatsen. :p

 

hmm sry but this foren is for german's.  :Wink: .

And not for France.

----------

## Q-collective

 *Strump wrote:*   

>  *yngwin wrote:*   Als je snel antwoord wilt, dan kun je je bericht beter in het juiste forum plaatsen. :p 
> 
> hmm sry but this foren is for german's. .
> 
> And not for France.

 

Dutch = Nederlands

Not Deutsch

So you're the one in the wrong forum  :Wink: 

----------

